# Ban On Vet Prescription Charges To End



## testmg80 (Jul 28, 2008)

From 31 October 2008, veterinary surgeons will again be allowed to charge animal owners for writing prescriptions, when a three-year ban on such fees will come to an end.

The Supply of Relevant Veterinary Medicinal Products Order 2005 was introduced by the former Department of Trade and Industry (DTI) to implement recommendations from a 2003 Competition Commission inquiry into the supply of prescription-only veterinary medicines, which, among other things, found that prescription charges were against the public interest. It was hoped by the DTI that the move would benefit consumers by providing for pharmacies and other suppliers to have an opportunity to establish themselves as competitors to veterinary surgeons in supplying prescription-only veterinary medicines.

Although veterinary practices will be able to make a charge for writing a prescription from the end of October, there is reassurance for consumers in that practices must not charge different fees for other services or veterinary medicines to those who take a prescription and those who do not.

The Office of Fair Trading (OFT) will monitor the reintroduction of prescription charges and has asked the RCVS, as the regulatory body for vets in the UK, to monitor complaints that relate to prescription charges, advises Mrs Jill Nute, RCVS President. Our Guide to Professional Conduct for Veterinary Surgeons advises vets only to make reasonable charges for prescriptions, which affords the public protection against excessive or inappropriate costs, she adds.

Guidance for members of the public is available online: Consumer Direct - Veterinary prescription charges

The OFT has advised that veterinary practices must not agree between themselves what constitutes a suitable fee: this is strictly prohibited by competition law.

Other Competition Commission recommendations, such as displaying a price-list of the ten relevant veterinary medicinal products most commonly prescribed during a recent period, have been enforced since 2005 via the RCVS Guide to Professional Conduct and will remain in place.

Author Details
K9 Magazine welcomes submissions from freelance contributors. If you would like information on submitting dog related articles for publication see our webpage - See this author's webpage

Ban On Vet Prescription Charges To End


----------



## Sgurr (Aug 24, 2008)

Many thanks for posting that info.

Sgurr


----------

